# How to exit TiVo Menu?



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

This might sound silly, but I have no idea how to just exit the TiVo menu and go back to what I am watching.

If I am watching Live TV, this is not a problem as I hit the Live TV button and it takes me back to full screen TV.

However, if I am watching a recording and messing around in the TiVo menu I can not figure out how to exit it to go back to watching my recording. Now I just hit guide twice, but I figure there has to be another way which I am missing.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Zoom Button


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Sometimes that instruction even shows in the video window. But not always.


----------

